# Puros Indios Viejo Toro Cigar Review - Blah #2



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Flat flavor, nothing atractive but the price ..but Then again I'm a medium to full kind of guy,

Read the full review here: Puros Indios Viejo Toro Cigar Review - Blah #2


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I smoke a ton of these...let em age for a year and you will be converted.


----------

